

Ask HN: What are you using for Email Marketing? - chriswoodford

We&#x27;ve been using Mailgun for our email marketing campaigns but it really isn&#x27;t giving us the data and the insight that we need.<p>I&#x27;m looking at moving over to either: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;iterable.com&#x2F; or, maybe http:&#x2F;&#x2F;mailchimp.com&#x2F;<p>Just looking to see if anyone has some insights into these two options, or if there is a better option that everyone is using these days.
======
edoceo
Intercom.io. its awesome

~~~
chriswoodford
intercom.io is a great service, but from what i can tell, it's more tailored
to in-app interactions. helping people stuck in the flow, and the like.

does it really stand up for email/content marketing? tracking campaigns, A/B
testing emails, and a metric ton of reporting and analytics? their tour
doesn't really talk about marketing stuff at all

